# ICD 10 code for Wound Check ~Status Post C-Section



## Oring0003@gmail.com (Jan 28, 2019)

If the wound check is done 6 days after delivery, wouldn't it be part of the global period for the c-section? Or can we still bill a 99212 with dx Z48.89?


----------



## csperoni (Feb 4, 2019)

A C-section wound check is absolutely included in the global.


----------



## abernathy4 (Jul 14, 2021)

Given the c-section wound check is included in the global period, would the visit be documented with CPT 99024 for a postoperative visit or a 0503F since the patient is in the postpartum global period?


----------

